# Форум для размышляющих > Смысл жизни >  А зачем искать смысл жизни???

## Воланд

Оговорюсь сразу, я принадлежу к тем людям, которые если они решат покончить с собой, писать об этом на форуме в Интернете или плакаться родным никогда не будут, а оборвут жизненную нить резко и безжалостно.  Возможно, именно поэтому, я и сижу на этом форуме, так как в обозримом будущем кончать с собой пока, что не планирую (хотя, се ля ви. Что нам будущее преподнесет  - не знаю. ) 

Самым поразительным для меня, который пытался ранее покончить с собой, является, то что большинство из нас ищут этот самый несуществующий смысл жизни. Да, в принципе для большинства этим смыслом являются – семья и цель жизни, которую они достигают и ставят следующую, за покоренной. Причем, этот смысл заложен априори, а не выведен каждым индивидом в отдельности.  Более того, я считаю, что мир абсолютно фатален и человек своими действиями может изменить, лишь самую малость в своей судьбе и жизни. А самое большее, что он может сделать вопреки неизбежности – это самоубийство. По сути, цитируя Достоевского – сделать единственную вещь, которая сделает его выше бога. 

Я считаю, что попытка поиска смысла жизни, похожа на некий акт садомазохизма. Потому что каждый человек живет в определенных тисках обстоятельств, которые он либо не может переломить, либо может переломить в четко определенных рамках с выбором определенных ограниченных путей. Либо сломать свой хитиновый защитный покрой, состоящий из родственников, друзей, коллег, положения и т.д. И стать, все деклассированным элементом, хоть на территории России, хоть за ее пределами.    

Проще говоря, мы все – рабы. Разница только в том, что кто-то получает 10 тыс. в месяц, а кто-то 100. Кто-то ездит на метро, а кто-то в Мерседесе и т.д.  На этой разнице, возникают отношения, типа: (как это было у меня) когда, я зарабатывал «гроши» девушек у меня не было. А теперь, каждая приезжая, которую, я встречаю строит мне глазки и располагает к себе. Если все обернется вспять, я, вновь буду никому не нужен. 

Единственная цель раба - найти лучшего хозяина. Свободы в современном мире нет, потому что для того чтобы была свобода – обязательно должна быть несвобода. Проще говоря, класс рабов и «праздный» класс господ. Увы, спешу разочаровать, но каждый современный социальный класс порабощен, говорю, это как человек, который постоянно общается по душам, с представителя различных классов, свободы нет ни у кого. Разница, лишь в качестве потребления. 

Другое дело, что, я зная, по опыту все вышеописанное абсолютно одинокий человек, потому что у меня не может быть любви, так как любовь  - это чувство свободных индивидов, а не рабов. У меня нет, настоящей дружбы, которая так же является и может являться, лишь прерогативой свободных людей. Вместо дружбы я вижу объединение на общности целей, а вместо любви – союз, где одна сторона получает сексуальную игрушка, а другая жизнь в более высоком качестве. 

Искать смысл в подобной жизни – занятие глупое и бессмысленное, выдающее в человеке, лишь его низкий интеллектуальный уровень и полное незнание жизни.   Именно поэтому, то, я считаю что жизнь должна быть подчинена кратковременным целям, а не глобальным. И если их нельзя достичь, жизнь и правда теряет всякий смысл…. И, наверное, ее совсем незазорно завершить раньше время. Ибо, самоубийство, каким бы оно не было – это поступок сильного человека, так как это все же поступок, а не пустой треп на форуме, на котором, к примеру, я пишу в данный конкретный момент. :Smile:

----------


## stre10k

Говоря о свободе, нужно в первую очередь понимать, что под ней подразумевается, потому что рассуждать можно очень долго и к пределу так и не придешь. Например:


Допустим есть обычный человек, живущий в среднестатистическом городе, который стремится к абсолютной свободе. Сначала он думает, что свободу ему даст обилие возможностей, и он едет в какой-то большой мегаполис, где все эти возможности наличествуют. Допустим у него достаточно денег на жилье, он селится и выходит на охоту за свободой - ходит по улицам и видит, что вот они клубы, магазины, спортивные учреждения, куча возможностей для самореализации, всевозможная работа, пространство для любого хобби, противоположный пол и так далее. Допустим он очень уперт и удачлив, он начинает осваивать све эти "свободы" и через некоторое время он понимает, что круг его деятельности расширился до того максимума, который может ему дать мегаполис. Свобода закончилась, теперь он скован рамками и этого ему уже недостаточно. 

Далее он берет всех своих родственников и друзей и едет на природу - в горы/поля/леса/моря и видит - вот она настоящая свобода - простор, ветра, природа. Он живет там и наслаждается новой для него свободой, но вскоре понимает, что далее она тоже его сковывает. Например он хочет одновременно и горы и леса и поля и море, и чтобы пять минут на юг были джунгли, пять минут на север были исландские пейзажи и норвежские фйорды, чтобы слева росли орхидеи и лотосы, а справа родные березы и дубы. Ну нет же такого, чтобы увидеть то, что он хочет, нужне ехать многие тысячи километров, вот он уперся в новое ограничение свободы.

Что дальше? Он углубляется во всякую эзотерику, строит в снах свои миры, медитируя выходит в астрал и путешествует по другим планетам и параллельным мирам, он даже заставляет себя чувствовать, что это все раельное, он увлекает всем этим своих близких и родных и путешествует с ними, он даже выдумывает новые жизнеобразы, новые характеры и живет в том числе и с ними. Но поскольку он уже такой псих его тревожит, что свобода снова ограничена - ему нужно хоть иногда есть, пить, ходить в туалет, он понимает, что теперь тело ограничивает его свободу. Что он должен сделать теперь?

Теперь он кончает жизнь самоубийством. Читайте продолжение истории, когда попадете в параллельное измерение ))


Нет абсолютной свободы при жизни, поэтому нужно строить модель, которая упрощает все это, довольствоваться какими то ее уровнями и внутри них искать смысл жизни, все выбирают разные уровни и поэтому смысл жизни у каждого свой

----------


## Воланд

> Нет абсолютной свободы при жизни, поэтому нужно строить модель, которая упрощает все это, довольствоваться какими то ее уровнями и внутри них искать смысл жизни, все выбирают разные уровни и поэтому смысл жизни у каждого свой


 А кто говорит об абсолютной свободе? Ее нет, я ее и не ищу. Другое дело, что "свобода", как  понятие, как дефиниция, возможна, лишь когда в мире существует, причем около Вас - несвобода.  Если вся свобода, опять же суммируя сказанное Вами заключается в качестве потребления, то Мы говорим о разных вещах. Я то, исхожу из дефиниции, того что сегодня свободны все, кроме инвалидов, заключенных и психически больных. А бесконечная, свобода, как говорил Достоевский - это бесконечное рабство. Т.е. я думаю, что свобода возможна, только тогда, когда вокруг тебя кто-то несвободен. Будь то крепостные крестьяне, зависимые от тебя или солдаты, которыми ты командуешь и т.д.. Т.е. свобода, заключается в том, чтобы иметь возможность и власть лишить жизни или сломать ее другому человеку. Только тогда можно быть свободным и решать проблемы свободного индивида: т.е. вопрос жизни и смерти. А то что пишите Вы - это вопросы потребления, а не свободы. 

Я считаю, что свобода = неограниченная власть над судьбами других людей. Если ее ни у кого нет, то фактически свободы нет ни у кого, равно как понятие "свобода" остается лишь в отношении психиатрических и пенитенциарных заведений, ну и... Как риторическое понятие

----------


## stre10k

ууу свобода и власть - две большие разницы на мой взгляд... власть как раз ограничивает ответственность и совестью... ну да ладно

----------


## NEET

> это поступок сильного человека


 "Сила есть - ума не надо"?)

Рабы, господа... Это все зависит от индивидуального мироощущения. Мне вот, например, глубоко плевать на то, что мной кто-то пользуется, что у меня нет выбора да и вообще многого нет! У меня есть внутренняя свобода, которую никто не отнимет и я чувствую, что мир этот, который имею честь наблюдать, каким бы он ни был, - существует для меня точно так же, как и я для него. Поэтому смысл мой раскрывается именно в нашем событии, существовании друг для друга, а единственно важная для меня цель - сделать его как можно более бесконфликтным и плодотворным.

Искать же смысл жизни полезно лишь для внутренного саморазвития. В остальном делать это бессмысленно, поскольку он - это не что-то внешнее, а скорее внутреннее ощущение сути жизни, своего места в ней. ИМХО, осмысленная жизнь - это НЕ жизнь с каким-то особым знанием предназначения и НЕ получение от нее всевозможных благ, это особый способ бытия, характеризующийся безотчетной внутренней уверенностью в собственной абсолютной свободе! Всё)))

----------


## NEET

Свобода - это осознание любого ограничения как самоограничения)

----------


## U.F.O.

ИМХО. вы говорите не о ограничений свобды, а о сложности пути к свободе. помоему это разные вещи.
ищё о любви пара слов. приведу как пример себя. у меня нет денег(денег нет на столько, што я щас сижу с жопореза, потомушта моя сетевуха сгарела, а денег на новую у меня нет =\), нет мерседеса с мигалкой, загородной бани, даже слащавой внешности нет, но даже в отстствии этого всего я умудряюсь знакомиться с девушками и заводить с ними отношения. аффтар, не путайте взаимные отношения со съёмом шлюх за деньги.

----------


## Воланд

> ууу свобода и власть - две большие разницы на мой взгляд... власть как раз ограничивает ответственность и совестью... ну да ладно


 А что есть ответственность и совесть?  Почему власть, ими ограничивается. Совесть - это понятие нравственное, присущие далеко не всем, кто имеет власть. А ответственность, это либо опять таки понятие нравственное, либо принудительное, на основании закона, следовательно, уже ограничивающее абсолютную власть.




> Свобода - это осознание любого ограничения как самоограничения)


 Свобода - это прежде всего понятие объективное. Либо Вы свободны, либо кто-то Вами управляет, владеет и т.д. 




> Искать же смысл жизни полезно лишь для внутренного саморазвития.


 А шо Вы таким образом пытаетесь развить? Заранее понятно, что Вы можете добиться, чего нет. Из того выбираете и пытаетесь, либо найти этому какое-то разумное оправдание (считай смысл жизни), либо как я ставите цель и ее достигаете, либо не достигаете. И понимаете, смысл не жизни, а конкретной цели, которая является частью жизни объективно. По мне, вот это: 
_
"Рабы, господа... Это все зависит от индивидуального мироощущения. Мне вот, например, глубоко плевать на то, что мной кто-то пользуется, что у меня нет выбора да и вообще многого нет! У меня есть внутренняя свобода, которую никто не отнимет и я чувствую, что мир этот, который имею честь наблюдать, каким бы он ни был, - существует для меня точно так же, как и я для него. Поэтому смысл мой раскрывается именно в нашем событии, существовании друг для друга, а единственно важная для меня цель - сделать его как можно более бесконфликтным и плодотворным."_ 
Больше напоминает мантру. Чем адекватное восприятие реальности. Лучше уж не искать смысл жизни и быть здравым человеком, чем пытаться заставить себя воспринимать выше, чем вы есть на самом деле. 




> "Сила есть - ума не надо"?)


 Без силы, прежде всего духовной и моральной... Ум, в общем то без особой надобности человеку.

----------


## Воланд

> ищё о любви пара слов. приведу как пример себя. у меня нет денег(денег нет на столько, што я щас сижу с жопореза, потомушта моя сетевуха сгарела, а денег на новую у меня нет =\), нет мерседеса с мигалкой, загородной бани, даже слащавой внешности нет, но даже в отстствии этого всего я умудряюсь знакомиться с девушками и заводить с ними отношения. аффтар, не путайте взаимные отношения со съёмом шлюх за деньги.


 Так проблем то нет. Просто во мне, как в жителе столичного града, будь я бедным, либо богатым жители всей остальной России видят прежде всего материальный аспект. Что же до москвичек, то да с ними отношения тоже имеют место... Но, как правило им взаимные отношения им не нужны - у них и так все есть, а чего нет, дадут папа с мамой. А те, у кого этого нет, как правило редко входят в круг моих интересов(так как для ума, женщине, уж простите нужен какой-то умный папа или мама, из не люмпен-пролетарской среды, а такие женщины как правило игнорируют бедных, просто из интеллигентского принципа), так как, я видите ли предпочитаю не только красивых, но и умных женщин. А последние, к сожалению предпочитают себе подобных, как минимум не только умных, но хотя бы обеспеченных людей.
Что же до взаимных отношений, по сованию в отверстия самизнаетечего, тот тут проблем нет... :Smile:

----------


## Llah

Не стоит путать смысл жизни со свободой. Кому-то и вправду на эту свободу плевать. А кто-то не видит несвободы. 
Хотя, меня эта несвобода огорчает тоже, но она ведь больше психологическая. Мы несвободны из-за того, что желаем получать блага. Деньги. ) Комфортные условия жизни. И потому позволяем другим управлять собой. Власть тоже не есть свобода, правитель постоянно испытывает давление со стороны вышестояших правителей или тех, кто хочет отнять власть у него. А если идти в другую сторону - в сторону натурхозяйства, например, то и тут тоже будут свои ограничения. Придется только картошку сажать и забыть о высоком.) Избавиться от тела? Ну а потом, что дальше, там, может, еще большая ограниченность? Наверное, свобода - это умение не ценить, не зависеть ни от денег, ни от других людей, ни от тела... и побеждать ограничения. Я так не умею.) 
Но за смысл жизни, будь он, можно и сразиться с органичивающими обстоятельствами, я думаю.

----------


## Воланд

> Не стоит путать смысл жизни со свободой. Кому-то и вправду на эту свободу плевать. А кто-то не видит несвободы.


 Смысл жизни, равно как и свобода в современном мире - понятие умершие, либо утратившие свое значение. Что же до восприятия, то я его не обсуждаю. 

Дефиниция, которую я защищаю - это понятие, того что свобода = власть над другими людьми, неограниченная власть. В ином случае, свобода, как понятие не имеет иного применения, как по отношению к заключенным тюрьмы. Так как любые сравнения, свободы/несвободы, кроме тюрьма/воля, абсолютно необъективны и не выдерживают критики.





> Хотя, меня эта несвобода огорчает тоже, но она ведь больше психологическая.


 А кто говорит, о несвободе? Культ потребления не имеет к свободе никакого отношения. Другое дело, что равенство людей:
1.) Сводит на нет естественные цели: стать свободным, доказать свое превосходство и т.д.
2.) Сводит на нет мотивацию: зачем пахать, если больше прав, чем сосед ты не получишь?
3.) Ставит жизнь в зависимость от культа потребления, выводя его в смысл жизни. Хотя признаваемый, хоть априори им являющийся.




> Мы несвободны из-за того, что желаем получать блага. Деньги.  )


 Мы несвободны, потому что ничего кроме денег и обмена на них благами у общества больше нет.




> Наверное, свобода - это умение не ценить, не зависеть ни от денег, ни от других людей, ни от тела... и побеждать ограничения. Я так не умею.) 
> Но за смысл жизни, будь он, можно и сразиться с органичивающими обстоятельствами, я думаю.


 А так никто не умеет. Кушать хочется всем, жить тоже, получать удовольствия тоже... Остальное, что пишут большинство психологический эскапизм от реальности.

Лично мне ближе признание черного - черным, белого - белым. Пусть часть людей, будут свободными, а часть рабами. У одних будет цель - освобождение, у других, осознание счастья будучи свободными, фактически.  Неравенство - основа общества. Ну, через какое-то время революция и так до бесконечности. Зато не будет культа потребления, будет цель, будет смысл жизни... Будет наконец счастье... Не у всех, конечно, и не постоянно... Но, по крайней мере реальное, настоящее...

----------


## NEET

> Свобода - это прежде всего понятие объективное. Либо Вы свободны, либо кто-то Вами управляет, владеет и т.д.


 Все равно вечно это продолжаться не будет... А потому плевать!) Я -субъект, поэтому субъективное благо для меня важнее объективного. _(К сожалению, часто забывают, что второе - лишь средство для достижения первого.)_ Не думаю, что те, кто управляют, будут чувствовать себя счастливее и свободнее меня - пофигиста.)
В мире есть 2 больших категории людей: довольных жизнью и не довольных... Лучше все-таки принадлежать 3-ей!)))




> А шо Вы таким образом пытаетесь развить?


 Способность ориентироваться в жизни. Далеко не всем понятно, чего они хотят в жизни, некоторые вообще могут думать, что ничего не хотят, а поиск смысла жизни может привести к нахождению подходящей цели, так необходимой для нормального функционирования в мире. Кроме того, поиск смысла жизни побуждает, например, перечитывать множество разнообразной литературы, что позволяет существенно повысить свой духовный и интелектуальный уровень. Чем не развитие?)




> Больше напоминает мантру. Чем адекватное восприятие реальности.


 Не все адекватное полезно, и наоборот.)




> Лучше уж не искать смысл жизни и быть здравым человеком, чем пытаться заставить себя воспринимать выше, чем вы есть на самом деле.


 Что мы есть на самом деле? "Шестеренки" в огромном механизме вселенной... Уж это я понимаю! Но что с того?) Это же не значит, что "шестеренка" не может найти подходящее для себя место - такое, чтобы больше не было трений с другими шестеренками, место, где она станет абсолютно свободной.

----------


## Воланд

> Я -субъект, поэтому субъективное благо для меня важнее объективного.


 "Жить в обществе и быть свободным от общества нельзя." Ленин Поэтому субъективное благо - есть ни что, на мой взгляд.




> Способность ориентироваться в жизни. Далеко не всем понятно, чего они хотят в жизни, некоторые вообще могут думать, что ничего не хотят, а поиск смысла жизни может привести к нахождению подходящей цели, так необходимой для нормального функционирования в мире. Кроме того, поиск смысла жизни побуждает, например, перечитывать множество разнообразной литературы, что позволяет существенно повысить свой духовный и интелектуальный уровень. Чем не развитие?)


 Литературу читаю и без поиска смысла жизни. Ориентировать в жизни учит сама жизнь. А желания, формируются из потребностей и внешней среды





> Что мы есть на самом деле? "Шестеренки" в огромном механизме вселенной... Уж это я понимаю! Но что с того?)


 А ничего. А лишь, то что одинокая шестеренка быстрее изотрется, чем несколько, которые представляют собой собранный механизм.

----------


## NEET

> "Жить в обществе и быть свободным от общества нельзя." Ленин Поэтому субъективное благо - есть ни что, на мой взгляд.


 Именно так. Для остальных оно - ничто. Но для самого субъекта это ничто намного важнее, чем что бы то ни было.)) Когда-то у меня, кстати, было такое же понимание свободы, но время меняет...




> Литературу читаю и без поиска смысла жизни. Ориентировать в жизни учит сама жизнь.


 Что ж, похвально!))) Но жизнь иногда предъявлет очень противоречивые, запутывающие требования.




> А ничего. А лишь, то что одинокая шестеренка быстрее изотрется, чем несколько, которые представляют собой собранный механизм.


 Хорошая шестеренка не противопоставляет себя механизму, а старается включиться в него наилучшим образом.

----------


## Воланд

> это ничто намного важнее, чем что бы то ни было.)) Когда-то у меня, кстати, было такое же понимание свободы, но время меняет...


 Потом, видимо жизнь "сломала" Вас (извините, заранее если обидел, не хотел) и вместо объективной реальности Вам потребовался ее внутренний психологический симулякр. что касается, меня то уж, лучше  я покончу с собой, чем перестану мыслить разумно и адекватно реальности. 





> Но жизнь иногда предъявлет очень противоречивые, запутывающие требования.


 Да, но литература, здесь едва ли поможет.




> Хорошая шестеренка не противопоставляет себя механизму, а старается включиться в него наилучшим образом.


 Любая шестеренка рано или поздно изотрется. Цель, в том чтобы не истереться раньше времени и стать главной шестеренкой.

----------


## U.F.O.

не забывайте, што шестерёнки создают механиз балагодаря которому, появились все эти блага, как интернет, кампутеры, автомобили. и т.д. прогресс и улучшение условий жизни главный смысл создания общества(системы), вместе мы сила, одна голова хорошо, а две лучше и т.д., другое дело, што в достижении всех этих целей мы пытаемся использовать друг-друга. но, с другой стороны, если вам не нравятся правила общества в котором вы живёте вы можете по собственному желанию(свобода выбора) уйти в лес, улететь на юпитер, где создадите своё общество со своими правилами.

----------


## Воланд

> не забывайте, што шестерёнки создают механиз балагодаря которому, появились все эти блага, как интернет, кампутеры, автомобили. и т.д. прогресс и улучшение условий жизни главный смысл создания общества(системы), вместе мы сила, одна голова хорошо, а две лучше и т.д., другое дело, што в достижении всех этих целей мы пытаемся использовать друг-друга. но, с другой стороны, если вам не нравятся правила общества в котором вы живёте вы можете по собственному желанию(свобода выбора) уйти в лес, улететь на юпитер, где создадите своё общество со своими правилами.


 Мне не нравятся не правила, а время, в котором я живу... я бы обошелся и без Интернета, если бы мне дали возможность жить в XIX веке, без современных благ цивилизации, но в том социальном классе и обществе, в котором бы я хотел. С одной стороны,  я бы потерял социальные и бытовые блага нашего века, зато приобрел гармонию души и общества, которое бы было адекватно реальности и моим потребностям.

----------


## NEET

> Потом, видимо жизнь "сломала" Вас (извините, заранее если обидел, не хотел) и вместо объективной реальности Вам потребовался ее внутренний психологический симулякр. что касается, меня то уж, лучше  я покончу с собой, чем перестану мыслить разумно и адекватно реальности.


 "Сломала"? Не знаю точно, что имеется в виду под этим словом, но не спорю.)) Действительно, безысходность решает! И все же, полезность важнее адекватности, а разумное мышление в безумном мире заведет лишь в тупик, в коем вы пока и находитесь (хм, не нравится мне это "вы"...).




> Да, но литература, здесь едва ли поможет.


 Это уж решать тому, кто ее читает.




> Любая шестеренка рано или поздно изотрется. Цель, в том чтобы не истереться раньше времени и стать главной шестеренкой.


 Каждому свое. Моя цель в том, чтобы не иметь конфликтов с самим механизмом, стать внутренне свободным от принуждения его стороны, и таким образом найти в нем свое(пусть даже поначалу рабское) место. Я считаю, что нахождение своего места означает нахождение своего смысла, а знание своего смысла постепенно сделает человека свободным, причем не только внутренне, но и внешне.

----------


## Воланд

> "Сломала"? Не знаю точно, что имеется в виду под этим словом, но не спорю.)) Действительно, безысходность решает! И все же, полезность важнее адекватности, а разумное мышление в безумном мире заведет лишь в тупик, в коем вы пока и находитесь (хм, не нравится мне это "вы"...).


 Когда, я единственный раз в жизни попал в состояние безысходности более, чем на полгода... От самоубийства меня спасла женщина. Если бы не она и не общий подъем, я бы здесь ничего бы уже не писал. В любом случае, если я попаду в безысходность - выход для меня очевиден. Я - хищник и жизнь в борьбе - это мое. Если не будет борьбы, мне лучше умереть, чем измениться. 





> Каждому свое. Моя цель в том, чтобы не иметь конфликтов с самим механизмом, стать внутренне свободным от принуждения его стороны, и таким образом найти в нем свое(пусть даже поначалу рабское) место. Я считаю, что нахождение своего места означает нахождение своего смысла, а знание своего смысла постепенно сделает человека свободным, причем не только внутренне, но и внешне.


 На самом деле, конфликты с механизмом неизбежны в любом случае. Даже если вы хотите их не иметь. Так как это часть жизни. Я нашел свое место, но пытаюсь его отвоевать у системы. Возможно, я проиграю и выберу смерть. Либо выйграю и выберу себе иную цель.

Как сказала, одна моя знакомая: 
"Есть два типа людей. Которые живут как все: работа с 9 до 6 и спокойная жизнь до старости. Либо борьба смерть от инфаркта в 40-50 лет. Выбор за тобой?" Я выбираю, второй вариант. Однако, за право выбрать второй вариант очередь и драчка. Только за выбор. Так что в общем, то именно спокойствие и отсутствие конфликтов - это капитуляция. Большинство жаждет именно борьбы, но не всем дается на нее право.

----------


## Павлентий

мы рождены с задачей - приобрести смысл жить. 
бывает смысл жизни в итоге оказывается смыслом смерти.
просто нужно больше мечтать и верить в себя, и все получиться)

----------


## хХх

Думаю,что слова "свобода", "любовь", "дружба", "бог" и т.п. - это слова, обозначающие интуитивные ощущения. Поэтому очень трудно найти общее их определение, и т.п. Ну, как вечные вопросы философии. Вроде бы эти слова лишние для лексикона, но необходимые для "души". Это слова-идеалы, содержащие воедино несколько понятий, таких как доверие, честность, ... Надеюсь вы понимаете что я хочу сказать.
Вот таким же понятием и является и ответ на вопрос "В чём смысл жизни". То есть у всех он как-то похож, но имеют различные "оттенки", так как у каждого человека своё мироощущение. Думаю для жизни хватит и цели жизни и решать их как можно более оптимальным способом для себя. :Smile:

----------


## Дима_

Я уверен, что смысл жизни - в удовольствиях. Поэтому мы ещё живы!

----------


## Unity

Смысл жизни, – источник энергии для её продолжения. Это топливо для души. Нет смысла, – не будет и жизни, тело вскоре неизбежно умрёт… Мы также «машины», органические механизмы, – законы физики распространяются и на нас. Мы сложные биороботы, смысл, – наша энергия…  :Big Grin:

----------


## [email protected]

Еще какая энергия причем. У меня этой энергии нет и для меня пойти в универ - настоящее испытание, тем более отсидеть там три пары в чужом коллективе..

----------


## Alies

А мне больше по душе идти по середине, мне не нужно больших благ-яхты, большая квартира, машина и т.п атрибуты богатой жизни.Ведь приобретая их так же становишься от них зависимым.Если кто то будет посягать на то ,что принадлежит мне я буду "драться " ,но при этом стараюсь не посягать на то ,что принадлежит другим.Я буду добиваться того ,что мне надо,но при этом никогда "не пойду по головам" ,ни одна цель не стоит того, что бы обидеть хорошего человека.Мне нравится мир таким каким он есть,что бы что- то иметь ты должен отдать и получив продолжаешь отдавать.У каждого своя мера свободы и зависит она (на мой взгляд) от мировосприятия человека,а не от того что его окружает.Сварливый человек окруженный всяческими благами,занимающийся "не своим" делом намного более несвободен,чем человек добрый и отзывчивый живущий в "средних" условиях ,занимающийся любимым делом.
  Путь к абсолютной свободе - это путь к одиночеству,кому то себя достаточно ,что бы жить счастливо,а кому то нет.И чем ближе ты к свободе тем более ты одинок.

----------


## Волька

> Оговорюсь сразу, я принадлежу к тем людям, которые если они решат покончить с собой, писать об этом на форуме в Интернете или плакаться родным никогда не будут, а оборвут жизненную нить резко и безжалостно.  Возможно, именно поэтому, я и сижу на этом форуме, так как в обозримом будущем кончать с собой пока, что не планирую (хотя, се ля ви. Что нам будущее преподнесет  - не знаю. ) 
> 
> Самым поразительным для меня, который пытался ранее покончить с собой, является, то что большинство из нас ищут этот самый несуществующий смысл жизни. Да, в принципе для большинства этим смыслом являются – семья и цель жизни, которую они достигают и ставят следующую, за покоренной. Причем, этот смысл заложен априори, а не выведен каждым индивидом в отдельности.  Более того, я считаю, что мир абсолютно фатален и человек своими действиями может изменить, лишь самую малость в своей судьбе и жизни. А самое большее, что он может сделать вопреки неизбежности – это самоубийство. По сути, цитируя Достоевского – сделать единственную вещь, которая сделает его выше бога. 
> 
> Я считаю, что попытка поиска смысла жизни, похожа на некий акт садомазохизма. Потому что каждый человек живет в определенных тисках обстоятельств, которые он либо не может переломить, либо может переломить в четко определенных рамках с выбором определенных ограниченных путей. Либо сломать свой хитиновый защитный покрой, состоящий из родственников, друзей, коллег, положения и т.д. И стать, все деклассированным элементом, хоть на территории России, хоть за ее пределами.    
> 
> Проще говоря, мы все – рабы. Разница только в том, что кто-то получает 10 тыс. в месяц, а кто-то 100. Кто-то ездит на метро, а кто-то в Мерседесе и т.д.  На этой разнице, возникают отношения, типа: (как это было у меня) когда, я зарабатывал «гроши» девушек у меня не было. А теперь, каждая приезжая, которую, я встречаю строит мне глазки и располагает к себе. Если все обернется вспять, я, вновь буду никому не нужен. 
> 
> Единственная цель раба - найти лучшего хозяина. Свободы в современном мире нет, потому что для того чтобы была свобода – обязательно должна быть несвобода. Проще говоря, класс рабов и «праздный» класс господ. Увы, спешу разочаровать, но каждый современный социальный класс порабощен, говорю, это как человек, который постоянно общается по душам, с представителя различных классов, свободы нет ни у кого. Разница, лишь в качестве потребления. 
> ...


 [у нас не матерятся] после этого сообщения как то сразу захотелось пойти напиться....вы тут все такие пессимисты?Ребят если говорить вашими словами "мы все умрем давайте не будем тупо жрать и срать давайте убьем себя сейчас чтобы не расходовать мировые запасы воды и воздуха быть возможно потом нашими именами назовут улицы....брррр...так если так рассуждать можно как только родиться у вас ребенок убить его и все...зачем ему мучаться...а так легкий способ...вы ведь так считаете? раз это легкий способ уйти из жизни и не мучаться...я лично считаю что мы ничего не можем сделать(все идет по уже давно запланированному маршруту) все идет сверху... так что вот

----------


## хХх

Я вот точно умру. Жду 28 лет и одного события который может случиться с очень высокой вероятностью. Хочу умереть в таком же возрасте как Хит Леджер: от передозировки обезваливающими. Смерть в честь Хита Леджера вперёд!!! Осталось всего 2,5 года

----------


## flying

хХх 
ну ты и позер

----------


## хХх

Какой ещё там нафиг "позер"?! Я не понял! Я серьёзно писал. Однако, я сегодня понял, что умирать я уже не собираюсь. Тому есть причины. Это мои родители. Они меня любят. Не близки к идеалу, но я чувствую их заботу. Хоть и больше некого любить, но я понял: "нужно в жизни любить того, кто тебя родил, кто тебе родит и ту, которая у тебя родиться". Наверное я прав.
А насчёт "точно умру", то я скептик с сильными приступами пессимизма ))). Поэтому я допускаю, что каким-либо макаром я никогда не умру.)))
И буду я гореть в этом аду. В этой реальности, от которой меня просто выворачивает.

----------


## Selbstmord

> Тому есть причины. Это мои родители. Они меня любят


 И я до этого дошел...не хочется родителей расстраивать...наверняка они сопьются, или еще чего хуже, тоже покончат с собой.

----------


## Lera

> А насчёт "точно умру", то я скептик с сильными приступами пессимизма ))). Поэтому я допускаю, что каким-либо макаром я никогда не умру.)))


 Ты уверен, что ты пессимист? Последние слова сказал 100% оптимист :Big Grin: 

По теме: есть смысл существования человечества, а есть - отдельного человека.  Последнее каждый придумывает себе сам. Для кого-то это высокое: отношения, справедливость, познание истины, саморазвитие, самосовершенствование и т.д.
Для другого низкое: достижение материальных временных благ, получение власти для ощущения собственного величия, испортить жизнь кому-нибудь (для того же) и т.п.

Каждый волен выбирать сам. Свобода выбора - единственная свобода, что у нас есть.

Вот так я думаю.

----------


## Unity

> И я до этого дошел...не хочется родителей расстраивать...наверняка они сопьются, или еще чего хуже, тоже покончат с собой.


 В каком же странном всё-таки «мире» все мы обитаем, – получается, даже «своей же собственной» жизнью мы не вправе распоряжаться по своему усмотрению – ибо прочие люди (родные и близкие) коим-то образом «претендуют» на «право обладания нами», – обладания словно вещью!  :Confused:  Родственники словно бы безмолвно упрекают нас: – «…Ты не можешь Уйти, – ибо ты – наша собственность; Предмет, нам принадлежащий. Ты не смеешь Уйти, – ведь мы не позволяем тебе – мы решаем за тебя: ты Должен жить, даже если самому тебе этот процесс субъективно-неинтересен и неприятен, – потому что мы так приказали тебе; потому что мы будем чувствовать себя нехорошо, когда вдруг лишимся тебя как Игрушки; клоуна, нас развлекающего»… И мы внимем этим интуитивно-воспринимаемым речам, мы чувствуем себя виноватыми за то, что жаждем поскорее Отсюда Уйти; мы чувствуем себя «привязанными» к этой Земле из-за Них, – родных & близких, которых не желаем Расстраивать тем самым дерзким использованием Природой дарованной свободы поступка и воли… :Frown: 
Почему только все мы, люди, всё ещё не избавились от воистину средневековых концепций, заключающихся в представлении, что один человек может «Принадлежать» другому, – словно раб, будто вещь???  :Confused:  Каждая сущая душа вправе решать для себя, – и никто иной не вправе как-либо воздействовать на принятие решения кем-либо, в особенности, вселяя в кого-то чувство вины и манипулируя этим!..

----------


## хХх

> Ты уверен, что ты пессимист? Последние слова сказал 100% оптимист


 Я не считаю допуск бессмертия, вечного существования в этом аду оптимистичной

----------


## хХх

> Каждый волен выбирать сам. Свобода выбора - единственная свобода, что у нас есть.


 Для меня выбор - это иллюзия. мы находимся в строго взаимодействующей системе, где каждый фотон находится там, где он должен быть и каждая мелочь мыслей. Хаос - это всего лишь не уследимое нами поведение системы

----------


## Selbstmord

*Unity*, я немножечко не согласен. Я полностью вправе распоряжаться своей жизнью. Допустим, я завтра возьму и сдохну, просто наплевав на всех. Но человеческая сущность и чувства не могут такого допустить, ну по крайней мере в моем случае...

----------


## Unity

> *Unity*, я немножечко не согласен. Я полностью вправе распоряжаться своей жизнью. Допустим, я завтра возьму и сдохну, просто наплевав на всех. Но человеческая сущность и чувства не могут такого допустить, ну по крайней мере в моем случае...


 Это всего лишь иллюзия, – без обид, камрад.  :Frown:  Психологи подавно установили, что наш же собственный разум с самого детства беспрестанно занимается самообманом – создавая «ложь во благо» для самого же себя. В ключе этой особенности, Человеку начинает Казаться, что он «свободен», что он «вправе распоряжаться своей собственной жизнью», что «добро в конечном итоге восторжествует», что можно вот так запросто кого-нибудь «разлюбить»… Генерируя «подле наших глаз разноцветные линзы», наш же собственный разум (подсознание, если угодно) защищает нас от реальности, которая бы наверняка вскоре сломала нас своей жесткостью, грубостью, ограниченностью, темнотой. 
Нет, никто не в состоянии распоряжаться собственной жизнью, «имея возможность» закончить всё СУ, – это лишь очередная иллюзия, как по мне – так бессознательная часть нашего разума пытается «утешить & провести» свою сознательную часть… Очередной эндогенный мираж.  :Confused:  В действительности же, как по мне, 95% того, что мы думаем о реальности & себе, – всего лишь заблуждения, в лучшем случае – если только не ложь. Нам многое может «казаться», – важно же то, на что мы способны реально…

----------


## kozhemjaka

> В каком же странном всё-таки «мире» все мы обитаем, – получается, даже «своей же собственной» жизнью мы не вправе распоряжаться по своему усмотрению – ибо прочие люди (родные и близкие) коим-то образом «претендуют» на «право обладания нами», – обладания словно вещью!  Родственники словно бы безмолвно упрекают нас: – «…Ты не можешь Уйти, – ибо ты – наша собственность; Предмет, нам принадлежащий. Ты не смеешь Уйти, – ведь мы не позволяем тебе – мы решаем за тебя: ты Должен жить, даже если самому тебе этот процесс субъективно-неинтересен и неприятен, – потому что мы так приказали тебе; потому что мы будем чувствовать себя нехорошо, когда вдруг лишимся тебя как Игрушки; клоуна, нас развлекающего»… И мы внимем этим интуитивно-воспринимаемым речам, мы чувствуем себя виноватыми за то, что жаждем поскорее Отсюда Уйти; мы чувствуем себя «привязанными» к этой Земле из-за Них, – родных & близких, которых не желаем Расстраивать тем самым дерзким использованием Природой дарованной свободы поступка и воли…
> Почему только все мы, люди, всё ещё не избавились от воистину средневековых концепций, заключающихся в представлении, что один человек может «Принадлежать» другому, – словно раб, будто вещь???  Каждая сущая душа вправе решать для себя, – и никто иной не вправе как-либо воздействовать на принятие решения кем-либо, в особенности, вселяя в кого-то чувство вины и манипулируя этим!..


 AGRESSOR задумался не только о своих переживаниях, потребностях и желаниях, но и о родительских. Ваша болезненная реакция более, чем странна: приравняли его (да и множество других людей) к рабу.
Следуя Вашей логике, можно сделать вывод: идеальный (эталонный) эгоист - не раб. Ибо он свободен от обязательств, чужого мнения, вины/сожалений, уважения, родственных чувств. Не слишком много гнили на одного?..
Не будет никакого воздействия со стороны, манипулирования вселением чувства вины, если человек, решивший убить себя ("распорядившийся «своей же собственной» жизнью по своему усмотрению"), сделает это молча, ведь так?
К тому же не для всех родителей их чада - "Игрушки, клоуны, их (родителей) развлекающие". БольшАя часть пар планирует зачать ребенка сознательно, обеспечить ему нормальное существование по мере возможностей, воспитать по своему разумению. Естественно, для них будет шоком факт, что чадо хочет оборвать подаренную ему жизнь.

----------


## Unity

> AGRESSOR задумался не только о своих переживаниях, потребностях и желаниях, но и о родительских. Ваша болезненная реакция более, чем странна: приравняли его (да и множество других людей) к рабу.
> Следуя Вашей логике, можно сделать вывод: идеальный (эталонный) эгоист - не раб. Ибо он свободен от обязательств, чужого мнения, вины/сожалений, уважения, родственных чувств. Не слишком много гнили на одного?..
> Не будет никакого воздействия со стороны, манипулирования вселением чувства вины, если человек, решивший убить себя ("распорядившийся «своей же собственной» жизнью по своему усмотрению"), сделает это молча, ведь так?
> К тому же не для всех родителей их чада - "Игрушки, клоуны, их (родителей) развлекающие". БольшАя часть пар планирует зачать ребенка сознательно, обеспечить ему нормальное существование по мере возможностей, воспитать по своему разумению. Естественно, для них будет шоком факт, что чадо хочет оборвать подаренную ему жизнь.


 Никаких эмоций, – лишь констатация факта, не более – человек таки действительно не свободен от своих же базовых драйверов (инстинктов); люди таки действительно зачастую считают, что прочие индивидуумы могут коим-то образом им «принадлежать», – иллюстрацией чего являются выражения вроде: «…Мой парень, Моя жена» & etc. Рациональнее было бы высказаться: этот человек добровольно пребывает Рядом Со Мной, – по собственной инициативе, по своему выбору – никто не ограничивает ничьей свободы, никаких претензий на Обладание другим человеком нет, есть всего лишь временный добровольный союз. 
«Идеальный эгоист», – всего лишь человек. Он возложит на себя обязательства, если посчитает необходимым, – навязать же их ему будет невозможно. Чуждое мнение он будет принимать к сведению, – не более того – а не руководствоваться им, планируя свои поступки. Чувство вины/сожаления, – неконструктивны, это всего лишь пустая трата времени/энергии. Насчёт «родственных же чувств», – в полной мере согласна с сентенцией «…Лишь тот, кто любит себя, сможет по-настоящему любить других» – не иначе. 

Если суицидальные настроения Детей стают для родителей «шоком», – такие люди вообще были априори не вправе становиться «родителями» – сколь же бесчувственными & слепыми нужно быть, чтобы не заметить надвигающейся бури в душе собственного же ребёнка!  :Frown:  Я не пытаюсь «судить», – всего лишь констатирую факты. В таком случае, – это не «родители», но всего лишь посторонние люди, питавшие тело другого молодого постороннего человека и всё, происходившее долгие годы в этой т.н. «семье» было всего лишь спектаклем, чем-то искусственным и фальшивым, лишенным искренности, «обратной связи». Чуждые люди жили под одной крышей, притворяясь, что они являются «семьёй»… Несомненно, – если Вы знаете человека долгие годы – ни малейшее изменение настроения не может пройти незамеченным, – а потенциальные СА зачастую месяцами «подходят к черте», видясь при этом с родителями – и если они при этом не в силах подметить «духовный надлом» своей «плоти & крови», – разве были эти люди тогда достойными родителями?  :Confused:

----------


## kozhemjaka

> Никаких эмоций, – лишь констатация факта, не более – человек таки действительно не свободен от своих же базовых драйверов (инстинктов); люди таки действительно зачастую считают, что прочие индивидуумы могут коим-то образом им «принадлежать», – иллюстрацией чего являются выражения вроде: «…Мой парень, Моя жена» & etc. Рациональнее было бы высказаться: этот человек добровольно пребывает Рядом Со Мной, – по собственной инициативе, по своему выбору – никто не ограничивает ничьей свободы, никаких претензий на Обладание другим человеком нет, есть всего лишь временный добровольный союз.


  Признаться честно, меня раньше коробило от фраз "Мой парень" и Моя девушка". Немного благозвучнее в плане "собственнической окраски выражения" (при этом наивнее и романтичнее) были бы "Моя любовь" или "Моя половинка", но от этого суть действительно не меняется. Нотки собственничества в отношении к другим индивидуумам отсутствуют у единиц.
 Но вряд ли многие с этими нотками собственничества намеренно ограничивают чью-либо свободу, в полной мере ощущают то самое собственничество и желают этого. К тому же человек, который "добровольно пребывает Рядом Со Кем-либо, – по собственной инициативе, по своему выбору", неким образом всё-таки доверяет себя, всё же частично позволяет обладать собой, разве нет?
 Безусловно, некоторые с этими нотками собственничества намеренно ограничивают чью-либо свободу, в полной мере ощущают то самое собственничество и пытаются усилить его. Это весьма опечаливает.



> «Идеальный эгоист», – всего лишь человек. Он возложит на себя обязательства, если посчитает необходимым, – навязать же их ему будет невозможно. Чуждое мнение он будет принимать к сведению, – не более того – а не руководствоваться им, планируя свои поступки. Чувство вины/сожаления, – неконструктивны, это всего лишь пустая трата времени/энергии. Насчёт «родственных же чувств», – в полной мере согласна с сентенцией «…Лишь тот, кто любит себя, сможет по-настоящему любить других» – не иначе.


  "Идеальный эгоист" - это человек с определенными чертами характера и образом мыслей. С обязательствами солидарен, а вот с чуждым мнением - не совсем, ведь некоторые "неэгоисты" так же не руководствуются им, планируя свои поступки. Чувство вины/сожаления конструктивны, когда становятся "курком" к дальнейшему саморазвитию личности. Но, к сожалению, в большинстве случаев оно выливается в в ту самую пустую трату времени/энергии. Касательно взаимосвязи эгоистов и родственных чувств: полагаю, что они не способны по-настоящему любить в виду своих "черт характера и образа мыслей". Но исключения скорее всего есть.



> Если суицидальные настроения Детей стают для родителей «шоком», – такие люди вообще были априори не вправе становиться «родителями» – сколь же бесчувственными & слепыми нужно быть, чтобы не заметить надвигающейся бури в душе собственного же ребёнка!  Я не пытаюсь «судить», – всего лишь констатирую факты. В таком случае, – это не «родители», но всего лишь посторонние люди, питавшие тело другого молодого постороннего человека и всё, происходившее долгие годы в этой т.н. «семье» было всего лишь спектаклем, чем-то искусственным и фальшивым, лишенным искренности, «обратной связи». Чуждые люди жили под одной крышей, притворяясь, что они являются «семьёй»… Несомненно, – если Вы знаете человека долгие годы – ни малейшее изменение настроения не может пройти незамеченным, – а потенциальные СА зачастую месяцами «подходят к черте», видясь при этом с родителями – и если они при этом не в силах подметить «духовный надлом» своей «плоти & крови», – разве были эти люди тогда достойными родителями?


  Опять же, это частный, но, к сожалению, распространенный случай, когда семья есть спектакль, "питание тела другого человека". Не всем родителям (даже тем, коих Вы можете наречь достойными) удается "подметить духовный надлом" своего чада в виду многих причин. У некоторых ежедневная работа отнимает уйму нервов и энергии, постоянные мысли о решении бытовых проблем, личная нехватка сил и времени пытаться понять душевную борьбу своих детей. Условия современной жизни не позволяют всем поголовно уделять столько времени думам и размышлениям - "что гложет дитя?", тогда как чада уделяют максимум времени познанию себя, раздумиям над "почему жизнь не такая радужная?", "жеванием" своих личностных проблем. Тем более не всем дано "видеть духовный надлом", и как бы они ни пытались понять и помочь, из этого может ничего не выйти. Кроме этого многие чада не идут навстречу родителям, желающим (но не всегда мОгущим в силу описанных выше причин) помочь хоть чем-то.
 Родителей тоже нужно понимать, они тоже люди, хоть и не все, к сожалению. Остается искать помощи в другом месте: у друзей (не все из которых также способны понять и помочь, чаще в силу озабоченности собой); на этом и любом другом похожем форуме, где люди способны понять хоть частично, хоть чем-то помочь, ибо они также на грани или уже смогли отступить от нее, где люди уделяют время "пережевыванию" не только своих проблем.

p.s. Мне тяжко логично и корректно излагать свою точку зрения, т.к. пытаюсь учесть больше возможных ситуаций. Полагаю, необходимо смотреть на каждую деталь/мелочь/проблему/ситуацию с разных сторон и тогда, возможно, придет понимание причин происходящего. Но, видимо, я "упираюсь в потолок" своего развития, что не дает до конца понять Вас.

p.p.s. Отвлеклись от темы автора... Блин.

----------


## Blood

Поступок-сила.Но суицид,по своей сути,может быть поступком сильного человека?По сути,ты убежал от проблем.А,вот,попробовать прожить данную жизнь до конца,какой бы она ни была...

----------


## Хвост

> Поступок-сила.Но суицид,по своей сути,может быть поступком сильного человека?По сути,ты убежал от проблем.А,вот,попробовать прожить данную жизнь до конца,какой бы она ни была...


  - ну вот отказ кушать гамно может быть поступком слабого человека. А вот попробовать скушать кучу гамна...Дебилизм короче.

----------


## Andrew2036

> Оговорюсь сразу, я принадлежу к тем людям, которые если они решат покончить с собой, писать об этом на форуме в Интернете или плакаться родным никогда не будут, а оборвут жизненную нить резко и безжалостно.  Возможно, именно поэтому, я и сижу на этом форуме, так как в обозримом будущем кончать с собой пока, что не планирую (хотя, се ля ви. Что нам будущее преподнесет  - не знаю. ) 
> 
> Самым поразительным для меня, который пытался ранее покончить с собой, является, то что большинство из нас ищут этот самый несуществующий смысл жизни. Да, в принципе для большинства этим смыслом являются – семья и цель жизни, которую они достигают и ставят следующую, за покоренной. Причем, этот смысл заложен априори, а не выведен каждым индивидом в отдельности.  Более того, я считаю, что мир абсолютно фатален и человек своими действиями может изменить, лишь самую малость в своей судьбе и жизни. А самое большее, что он может сделать вопреки неизбежности – это самоубийство. По сути, цитируя Достоевского – сделать единственную вещь, которая сделает его выше бога. 
> 
> Я считаю, что попытка поиска смысла жизни, похожа на некий акт садомазохизма. Потому что каждый человек живет в определенных тисках обстоятельств, которые он либо не может переломить, либо может переломить в четко определенных рамках с выбором определенных ограниченных путей. Либо сломать свой хитиновый защитный покрой, состоящий из родственников, друзей, коллег, положения и т.д. И стать, все деклассированным элементом, хоть на территории России, хоть за ее пределами.    
> 
> Проще говоря, мы все – рабы. Разница только в том, что кто-то получает 10 тыс. в месяц, а кто-то 100. Кто-то ездит на метро, а кто-то в Мерседесе и т.д.  На этой разнице, возникают отношения, типа: (как это было у меня) когда, я зарабатывал «гроши» девушек у меня не было. А теперь, каждая приезжая, которую, я встречаю строит мне глазки и располагает к себе. Если все обернется вспять, я, вновь буду никому не нужен. 
> 
> Единственная цель раба - найти лучшего хозяина. Свободы в современном мире нет, потому что для того чтобы была свобода – обязательно должна быть несвобода. Проще говоря, класс рабов и «праздный» класс господ. Увы, спешу разочаровать, но каждый современный социальный класс порабощен, говорю, это как человек, который постоянно общается по душам, с представителя различных классов, свободы нет ни у кого. Разница, лишь в качестве потребления. 
> ...


 Ключевое здесь "я считаю".
Ты построил свою систему взглядов. И она закономерно приводит к результату, который ты имеешь. Не вижу проблемы.
Низкий интеллектуальный уровень и полное незнание жизни выдает восприятие своего мнения за единственно правильное.

Ps 
- Я считаю, что завтра конец света. Кто мне объяснит, зачем тогда сегодня начинать строить гидроэлектростанцию
- Все правильно. В этом случае смысла ее строить нет.

----------


## Гражданин

> Ключевое здесь "я считаю".
> Ты построил свою систему взглядов. И она закономерно приводит к результату, который ты имеешь. Не вижу проблемы.
> Низкий интеллектуальный уровень и полное незнание жизни выдает восприятие своего мнения за единственно правильное.


 Ты слишком категоричен, Эндрю, мистер счастливый и успешный человек)) Твое умозаключение "низкий интеллектуальынй уровень и полное незнание жизни" с таким же успехом можно отнести к ка тегории"ты считаешь", построенной на системе твоих взглядов, которую считаешь единственно правильной, не ?

----------


## Andrew2036

> Ты слишком категоричен, Эндрю, мистер счастливый и успешный человек)) Твое умозаключение "низкий интеллектуальынй уровень и полное незнание жизни" с таким же успехом можно отнести к ка тегории"ты считаешь", построенной на системе твоих взглядов, которую считаешь единственно правильной, не ?


 нет. я не считаю правильной свою систему взглядов. Просто каждая система приводит к определенному результату. Система автора - к одному, моя - к другому. Они обе правильные. Вопрос весь в том, какой результат ты хочешь получить. Разве не глупо заниматься скалолазанием и ждать, что научишься плавать?

ТС написал "Искать смысл в подобной жизни – занятие глупое и бессмысленное, выдающее в человеке, лишь его низкий интеллектуальный уровень и полное незнание жизни." *Это есть оскорбление всех людей, кто думает иначе.* Что в свою очередь свидетельствует об узости взглядов и отсутствия знания людей у написавшего.

----------


## Гражданин

> нет. я не считаю правильной свою систему взглядов. Просто каждая система приводит к определенному результату. Система автора - к одному, моя - к другому. Они обе правильные.


   "я не считаю свою систему взглядов правильной" ( А я считаю, что свою систему взглядов надо считать, правильной, но допускать, что она  не еденственно верная) и" Они обе правильные"противоречие, не?

----------


## Andrew2036

> "я не считаю свою систему взглядов правильной" ( А я считаю, что свою систему взглядов надо считать, правильной, но допускать, что она  не еденственно верная) и" Они обе правильные"противоречие, не?


 да. спешил написать и пропустил "единственно"
ты упрекал в "единственно правильной". я это имел ввиду. 
следует читать "я не считаю свою систему взглядов единственно правильной"

----------


## Каин

> Ключевое здесь "я считаю".
> 1.Ты построил свою систему взглядов. И она закономерно приводит к результату, который ты имеешь. Не вижу проблемы.
> 2.Низкий интеллектуальный уровень и полное незнание жизни выдает восприятие своего мнения за единственно правильное.


 Проблема в том, что у него эта система родилась далеко не из-за сотресения мозга. Знаете, я скажу,что таракан счастливее самого несчастного человека на земле.
По вашему, будет, что у таракана более высокий интеллектуальный уровень и по более знания о жизни. Дурак по вашему всегда несчастнее человека рассуждающего. _Сколь жизнь тому ужасно,кто во глубь ее проник_.Шиллер был,наверное на ум туговат. А Шопенгауер? Да, он вооще о жизни понятия не имел и по природе был слабоумным.
Вы считаете,что правильная система взглядов приводит к счастью,а неправильная наоборот. С хрена ли. Я не буду вам приводить примеры несчастных праведников и счастливых злодеев. Их число легион. Тогда,правильная система будет зло, а неправильная добро.Только не надо мне тут говорить о размытости понятий добра и зла. Я говорю о общепринятом, что если ребенку выколоть глаза ради удовольствия,то это будет зло.У маньяка правильный взгляд на мир? Это раз.
Вы,знаете,а я вот незнаю,как человек,вообще может поменять свою систему взглядов.А вы говорите,что это не проблема.Это,что же, раз человек видит несчастье в том,что у него умерли дети, то достаточно *всего лишь*,подумать о том,что на самом деле это не плохо,а довольно  таки хорошо. У него,просто, не правильная ситема взгляда на это.Ведь он из-за этого несчастен. Ее можно просто поменять.(не вижу проблемы).Смерть ребенко это хорошо. Так просто.Это два.
Всё и он уже доволен.Значит все правильно.
Кто то содрагаеться от вида убитого животного,а кто то наслаждается мучая человека. А вы говорите: "не вижу проблемы". Таракан,тоже никакой проблемы не видит.
Итак. Негативная система взгляда на мир это 1."проблема" очень серьезная.2. далеко не признак слабоумия и незнания жизни.

----------


## Andrew2036

> Проблема в том, что у него эта система родилась далеко не из-за сотресения мозга. Знаете, я скажу,что таракан счастливее самого несчастного человека на земле.
> По вашему, будет, что у таракана более высокий интеллектуальный уровень и по более знания о жизни. Дурак по вашему всегда несчастнее человека рассуждающего. _Сколь жизнь тому ужасно,кто во глубь ее проник_.Шиллер был,наверное на ум туговат. А Шопенгауер? Да, он вооще о жизни понятия не имел и по природе был слабоумным.
> Вы считаете,что правильная система взглядов приводит к счастью,а неправильная наоборот. С хрена ли. Я не буду вам приводить примеры несчастных праведников и счастливых злодеев. Их число легион. Тогда,правильная система будет зло, а неправильная добро.Только не надо мне тут говорить о размытости понятий добра и зла. Я говорю о общепринятом, что если ребенку выколоть глаза ради удовольствия,то это будет зло.У маньяка правильный взгляд на мир? Это раз.
> Вы,знаете,а я вот незнаю,как человек,вообще может поменять свою систему взглядов.А вы говорите,что это не проблема.Это,что же, раз человек видит несчастье в том,что у него умерли дети, то достаточно *всего лишь*,подумать о том,что на самом деле это не плохо,а довольно  таки хорошо. У него,просто, не правильная ситема взгляда на это.Ведь он из-за этого несчастен. Ее можно просто поменять.(не вижу проблемы).Смерть ребенко это хорошо. Так просто.Это два.
> Всё и он уже доволен.Значит все правильно.
> Кто то содрагаеться от вида убитого животного,а кто то наслаждается мучая человека. А вы говорите: "не вижу проблемы". Таракан,тоже никакой проблемы не видит.
> Итак. Негативная система взгляда на мир это 1."проблема" очень серьезная.2. далеко не признак слабоумия и незнания жизни.


 Как можно ТАК извратить или не понять мои посты ?  :Confused:  Кто сказал, что негативная система взгляда признак слабоумия и незнания жизни?  :Confused: 
Я такого не утверждал нигде. А весь ваш пост построен на опровержении того, что я не  говорил  :Cool:  Даже не знаю что на все это ответить. Перечитайте еще раз то что я писал, что ли ...

Хотя вот: "негативная система взгляда на мир это "проблема" очень серьезная" - это вы с чего решили?

----------


## Unity

> Хотя вот: "негативная система взгляда на мир это "проблема" очень серьезная" - это вы с чего решили?


 Быть может, подобное утверждение было использовано потому, что Негативное Мироощущение рано ли, поздно ли изматывает защитные силы человеческой души, – и индивиду оказывается на перепутье: либо покончить с собой, с невыносимой болью каждый день – либо изменить своё мировоззрение на некую иную систему мысли, – на что многие оказываются неспособны... Своё прежнее мировосприятие строилось многие годы, – и в одно мгновение создать сколь-нибудь функционирующую Альтернативу зачастую оказывается Невозможно...  :Frown:

----------


## Каин

> Как можно ТАК извратить или не понять мои посты ?  Кто сказал, что негативная система взгляда признак слабоумия и незнания жизни? 
> Я такого не утверждал нигде. А весь ваш пост построен на опровержении того, что я не  говорил  Даже не знаю что на все это ответить. Перечитайте еще раз то что я писал, что ли ...
> 
> Хотя вот: "негативная система взгляда на мир это "проблема" очень серьезная" - это вы с чего решили?


 


> Ты построил свою систему взглядов. И она закономерно приводит к результату, который ты имеешь. *Не вижу проблемы*.


 Что ты этим хотел сказать?



> Низкий интеллектуальный уровень и полное незнание жизни выдает восприятие своего мнения за единственно правильное.


 К чему это?




> Хотя вот: "негативная система взгляда на мир это "проблема" очень серьезная" - это вы с чего решили?


 Будем считать, что Uniti на этот вопрос ответил.

----------


## Andrew2036

> Быть может, подобное утверждение было использовано потому, что Негативное Мироощущение рано ли, поздно ли изматывает защитные силы человеческой души, – и индивиду оказывается на перепутье: либо покончить с собой, с невыносимой болью каждый день – либо изменить своё мировоззрение на некую иную систему мысли, – на что многие оказываются неспособны... Своё прежнее мировосприятие строилось многие годы, – и в одно мгновение создать сколь-нибудь функционирующую Альтернативу зачастую оказывается Невозможно...


 Есть люди негативисты по своей природе. Для ни быть недовольным и видеть во всем негатив - для них это круто. Их изматывает позитивизм. А в своем негативизме они наоборот черпают силы. И негативизм у них с рождения, не приобретенный. 

Систему мировосприятия вообще изметинь невозможно, а вот систему взглядов - можно, это зависит от особенностей психики. Некоторые меняют ее в режиме реального времени либо в короткие сроки (если не ошибаюсь, то ТС к ним относится судя по постам), а некоторым необходимы месяцы.

----------


## Каин

> Есть люди негативисты по своей природе. Для ни быть недовольным и видеть во всем негатив - для них это круто. Их изматывает позитивизм. А в своем негативизме они наоборот черпают силы. И негативизм у них с рождения, не приобретенный. 
> 
> Систему мировосприятия вообще изметинь невозможно, а вот систему взглядов - можно, это зависит от особенностей психики. Некоторые меняют ее в режиме реального времени либо в короткие сроки (если не ошибаюсь, то ТС к ним относится судя по постам), а некоторым необходимы месяцы.


 Знаете,я пожалуй не буду с вами спорить,что бы опять не перевернуть все. Или я вас не понимаю или в этом сообщении каждое слово противоречит моей точке зрения.

----------


## Andrew2036

> Что ты этим хотел сказать?


 Иными словами. Каждый человек придумывает себе мир, в котором он живет. Это набор правил, установок, аксиом, которые формируют его жизнь по сути. Например, если я скажу себе, что все вокруг "зверье" и их надо убивать, и начну жить по подобному принципу - то это приведет к проблемам в отношении с обществом, накапливании агрессии со стороны других людей против меня и вполне вероятно меня самого убьют. Хотя позитивным моментом здесь будет то, что меня многие будут бояться и уважать за силу.  Если же я наоборот скажу себе, что все добрые и всем надо помогать - то закономерно, что многие будут ко мне хорошо относиться, хотя и будут те, которые воспримут это за слабость и "сядут на шею". Т.е. мое мировоззрение или система взглядов во много определяет реакцию внешней среды.
Автор описал свою систему взглядов, которая приводит к определенным результатам в его жизни. И проблемы в этом нет. Он вполне сознательно делает действие, зная о результатах, которые последуют.  В его системе нет месту любви и дружбе, по определению. Если бы он хотел этого, то заменил бы основные аксиомы системы, на те которые любовь и дружбу разрешают. Это никоим образом не свидетельствует о глупости, скорее наоборот.




> К чему это?


 Как я уже говорил, ТС написал "Искать смысл в подобной жизни – занятие глупое и бессмысленное, выдающее в человеке, лишь его низкий интеллектуальный уровень и полное незнание жизни." 
 Я употребил возврат, чтобы автор почувствовал то, что сам сказал, и написал, что считать свою систему взглядов единственно верной является в его стороны большим просчетом, т.к. с его интеллектом нужно было учесть тот факт, что ни в чем в этом мире нельзя быть уверенным и что одному хорошо, то другому - смерть. Если же он это учел, то его фраза - * есть оскорбление всех людей, кто думает иначе.*  В том или ином случае фраза его не достойная.

----------


## Andrew2036

> Знаете,я пожалуй не буду с вами спорить,что бы опять не перевернуть все. Или я вас не понимаю или в этом сообщении каждое слово противоречит моей точке зрения.


 
Ничего страшного в этом нет. Скорее всего вы воспринимаете людей как примерно всех одинаковых. Они же, как я на этом форуме уже писал, подразделяются на виды по обработке информации. И вам китайца, например, но того же вида гораздо легче будет понять, чем вашего отца, но другого виды. Говоря об одном и том же, на одном языке вы будете иметь ввиду АБСОЛЮТНО разные вещи. 

Я описал особенности некоторых видов людей. Их именно МИРОВОСПРИЯТИЕ!!! С большой долей вероятности они противоречат вашему мировосприятию (не путать с мировоззрением и системой взглядов). И это не удивительно. Мы все ОЧЕНЬ разные. Фактически вы не согласны не со мной, а с другими людьми, которые отличаются от вам. Я тоже позитивист ))

PS ))) Подскажите, на "ты" или "вы" правильно. Прошу прощение, если по-хамски "ты" ляпнул. Просто на форуме, где все на "ты" много общаюсь. Вот и привычка сыграла роль )))

----------


## Каин

*Andrew2036*
Давай на ты.




> Автор описал свою систему взглядов, которая приводит к определенным результатам в его жизни. И проблемы в этом нет


 .
Далее.(а точнее перед этим)



> Каждый человек придумывает себе мир, в котором он живет. Это набор правил, установок, аксиом, которые формируют его жизнь по сути. Например, если я скажу себе, что все вокруг "зверье" и их надо убивать, и начну жить по подобному принципу - то это приведет к проблемам в отношении с обществом, накапливании агрессии со стороны других людей против меня и *вполне вероятно меня самого убьют*.


 То есть, если тебя убьют,то это не проблема.




> Скорее всего вы воспринимаете людей как примерно всех одинаковых


 .
На земле шесть млрд. людей и все шесть млрд. различны по: внешности,уму,характеру. Это мое мнение.



> Они же, как я на этом форуме уже писал, подразделяются на виды по обработке информации. И вам китайца, например, но того же вида гораздо легче будет понять, чем вашего отца, но другого виды. Говоря об одном и том же, на одном языке вы будете иметь ввиду АБСОЛЮТНО разные вещи.


 А,вот здесь я с тобой согласен.Я понимаю то,что меня не понимают.

----------


## zanuda_ru

> Вы считаете,что правильная система взглядов приводит к счастью,а неправильная наоборот. С хрена ли. 
> Итак. Негативная система взгляда на мир это 
> 1."проблема" очень серьезная.
> 2. далеко не признак слабоумия и незнания жизни.


 Что-то тут попутано понятие счастья и слабоумия(низкий интеллектуальный уровень).
Например, "Блажен, кто верует - тепло ему на свете."
(Чацкий, Грибоедов "Горе от ума"). Тут все сказано. 
Кстати, на Руси слабоумные дурачки издавна назывались "блаженными". 
И таки да, таракан счастливее не только "самого несчастного человека на земле", но и любого другого экземпляра Хомо Сапиенса.  Как говорится, "большие познания увеличивают скорбь".

Что касается самого понятия "система взглядов", которую тяжело поменять, боюсь, что человек тут как всегда априори(заранее, по умолчанию) приписывает себе то, чем он не обладает. Сдается мне, что никакой стройной системы взглядов нет, а есть любимое блюдо "русской интеллигенции " под названием "каша в голове".

Присоединив к несуществующей "системе взглядов" слово "правильная", мы еще более увеличиваем бардак. Это все равно как в кучу дерьма бросить пачку дрожжей, "брожение ума" только усилится. 
В итоге как там в "Интернационале" поется: "Кипит наш разум возмущенный, и в смертный бой вести готов".

Что же касается "смысла жизни", то если предположить что осмысливание и переосмысливание жизни - это процесс, которым должно заниматься "серому веществу" в черепной коробке, то "поиски смысла" в "готовом" виде где-то на стороне действительно бессмысленное занятие. Или, например, такое расхожее выражение: "Жизнь утратила всякий смысл". Налицо опять же, статическое представление понятия смысл. 
Я, значит, доверил(сдал на хранение) этой Жизни, самое ценное, что у меня есть, мой  смысл, а эта легкомысленная дура(Жизнь) его утратила(потеряла). 
И на грозные окрики: "Где мой смысл, подавай его сюда" только бессмысленно таращит глаза и глупо хихикает.

----------


## Nord

> Что-то тут попутано понятие счастья и слабоумия(низкий интеллектуальный уровень).
> Например, "Блажен, кто верует - тепло ему на свете."
> (Чацкий, Грибоедов "Горе от ума"). Тут все сказано. 
> Кстати, на Руси слабоумные дурачки издавна назывались "блаженными". 
> И таки да, таракан счастливее не только "самого несчастного человека на земле", но и любого другого экземпляра Хомо Сапиенса.  Как говорится, "большие познания увеличивают скорбь".
> 
> Что касается самого понятия "система взглядов", которую тяжело поменять, боюсь, что человек тут как всегда априори(заранее, по умолчанию) приписывает себе то, чем он не обладает. Сдается мне, что никакой стройной системы взглядов нет, а есть любимое блюдо "русской интеллигенции " под названием "каша в голове".
> 
> Присоединив к несуществующей "системе взглядов" слово "правильная", мы еще более увеличиваем бардак. Это все равно как в кучу дерьма бросить пачку дрожжей, "брожение ума" только усилится. 
> ...


 Браво! Повеселили : ))

----------


## Гражданин

Не соглашусь с Эндрю, что некоторые рождаются с "негативизмом". Негативное восприятие мира, как и многое, на мой взгляд формируется в процессе социализации. Хотя гены тоже могут поучавствовать, но если правильно воспитать взрастить, то многое исправимо.
И да, среди 6,5 млрд. людей очень много людей схожих внешне, причем весьма. К примеру мне попадались в живую парень, на лиуо вылитая Мишель Родригез(актриса), только брутальней, парень лицом да и телом похожий на Глеба Самойлова(музыкант) ))

----------


## Andrew2036

> Не соглашусь с Эндрю, что некоторые рождаются с "негативизмом". Негативное восприятие мира, как и многое, на мой взгляд формируется в процессе социализации. Хотя гены тоже могут поучавствовать, но если правильно воспитать взрастить, то многое исправимо.


 Тут все просто. Юнг вывел теорию , основанную на исследованиях. Люди ее доработали. Я в течении нескольких лет лично тестировал и  проверял. На этом и основывается мое утверждение. Верить или нет моим словам - ваше право. Как и верить или нет, что земля круглая.

----------


## Andrew2036

> *Andrew2036*
> 
>  То есть, если тебя убьют,то это не проблема.


 А в чем проблема? Я же сам это выбрал, осознавая, что меня это ждет. 





> *Andrew2036*
> 
>  На земле шесть млрд. людей и все шесть млрд. различны по: внешности,уму,характеру. Это мое мнение.


 Но все шесть миллиардов разделены по мировосприятию на 16 видов. И представители каждого вида между собой до смешного похожи. 
А общение между одинаковыми похоже на всем известный эпизод хорошего фильма:
"- Наверное, мне бы надо...- Не надо....- Теперь вот такое предложение: а что, если...- Не стоит.- Ясно... Тогда может быть нужно...- Не нужно.- Понятно. Разрешите хотя бы...- Вот это попробуйте."

----------


## Kali-Ma

> Но все шесть миллиардов разделены по мировосприятию на 16 видов. И представители каждого вида между собой до смешного похожи.


 Может, я не совсем в теме: для чего тогда такое деление???

----------


## Andrew2036

> Может, я не совсем в теме: для чего тогда такое деление???


 Если вопрос, для чего Бог разделил - не знаю. Но получилось так, что каждый вид способен воспринимать только 1\16 мира. И никто по отдельности целиком. Только объединив всех вместе можно увидеть мир таким, какой он есть.

А если вопрос, как это можно использовать, то:

Во-первых, разные виды на разное способны. И что один будет делать интуитивно, то другой может всю жизнь учиться и не преуспеет. 
Во-вторых, к каждому виду нужен специфический подход и в воспитании и в общении.
В-третьих, взаимодействие разных видов разное. Одни отлично ладят друг с другом, другие сразу почти ненавидят друг друга.

ну и определив правильно можно извлечь кучу полезного.

----------


## Гражданин

> Верить или нет моим словам - ваше право. Как и верить или нет, что земля круглая.


  :Big Grin:  неудачное сравнение, весьма
я бы уточнил-шарообразная

----------


## Andrew2036

> неудачное сравнение, весьма
> я бы уточнил-шарообразная


 ))) ну я не о там. Я примером хотел заметить, что большинство информации, которой ты владеешь, как и любой из нас, опирается просто на веру учебникам, сми, родителям, известным людям. Но это никоим образом не значит, что она достоверная. 

И здесь так же. Я (т.е. непонятно кто) пришел на форум и написал новую информацию.  И единственный способ достоверно убедиться, правильна она или нет - протестировать самому. По другому никак )))

Но таких как я много. И каждую инфу проверять накладно. По этому здесь встает вопрос о балансе "стоимость"\"полученные выгоды". На это я и рассчитывал, когда писал пост в первый раз.

----------


## Каин

> А в чем проблема? Я же сам это выбрал, осознавая, что меня это ждет.


 Хорошо,спрошу по другому. Если у человека такая система взглядов,котороя приводит к нежелательному для него результату. Это проблема?

----------


## Andrew2036

> Хорошо,спрошу по другому. Если у человека такая система взглядов,котороя приводит к нежелательному для него результату. Это проблема?


 Думаю тогда да. Тогда он просто не проинформирован.

----------


## Unity

Похоже, люди углубляются в поиски смысла жизни лишь вследствие острой неудовлетворённости своим текущим мгновеньем «Здесь & Сейчас»; первостепенно, – своим нынешним Состоянием Разума, по всей вероятности, «обречённому», запрограммированному автоматически «вступать в диссонанс с окружающей реальность» по истечении некого энного заданного промежутка времени, по таймеру, когда текущее положение вещей «полностью отсканировано» и душе хочется заняться чем-нибудь иным, – но, увы, «неизбежное зло» – условности нашего современного «образа жизни» (вроде работы/учёбы с 9:00 до 17:00 с жёстким фиксированным графиком, превращающей людей в узников своего рабочего места, оставляя лишь жалкие крохи времени на занятие чем-то Действительно Важным), к величайшему сожалению, не позволяют нам этого.  :Frown: 
Подметив данную особенность нашего собственного же устройства, вполне можем «предсказать»: всё, любопытное нам Сейчас, со временем неизбежно наскучит, – и будет признанно «бессмысленным» – и вновь «на экране сознания» «загорится» вопрос: а смысл?.. И вновь придётся начинать двигаться к чему-то иному, – либо упрямо игнорировать этот естественный порыв, встречая Страдание. Каждый выбирает по себе, каждый сам решает для себя: новые впечатления, опыты, яркие переживания – либо Замкнутый Круг: оставив всё, как есть, ежедневно вопрошать, – в чём же смысл?

----------


## Каин

Мне не надо знать смысл в моих действиях,мне нужно удолетворение от их свершений. Мне не нужно познавать смысл моей жизни,мне нужно получать от нее удовольствие. Для чего! Нет. Как! Да.

----------


## korch

Как сказал один человек - свободен лиш тот человек, который потерел все самое ценное для себя. Искать смысл в наших действиях - глупо и безполезно. Логически: мы все рождаемся для того, что бы умереть; бесмертных нет. В тоже, время ни что не мешет просто получать удовольствия от событий или действий, даже не задумываясь о его глубине и дальнейших последствий.В этом мы все едины, все остальное: просто слова и этим все сказано.

----------


## Ivan Govnov

Вот уж действительно противный вопрос.Если хоть раз его себе задашь-считай пропал...Вопрос без ответа...Будет у тебя в мозгах сидеть такая гадина и всю жизнь грызть...

----------


## Игорёк

> Вот уж действительно противный вопрос.Если хоть раз его себе задашь-считай пропал...Вопрос без ответа...Будет у тебя в мозгах сидеть такая гадина и всю жизнь грызть...


 Да ну.. Надо просто искать удовольствия, радости, счастья, а умереть в 80-90 лет это вполне нормально и логично. Просто дольше уже не нужно жить, нет смысла. Да и не страшно и не обидно будет, если прожил хорошо, и с точки зрения природы это совершенно нормально.

----------


## Ivan Govnov

Я не ктому что жизнь бессмысленна и не стоит того чтобы ее прожить.Нет.Просто вопрос или вернее это скорее переживание, беспокойство которое никогда не проходит.А жить надо! И надо стараться заполнять ее как можно большим количеством событий и переживанием...блин, заговорил уже какими лозунгами.)

----------


## korch

Русский язык богатый язык, но и он слишком скуден для того, что бы передать то, что внутри творится :Cool:

----------


## Kali-Ma

> Русский язык богатый язык, но и он слишком скуден для того, что бы передать то, что внутри творится


 
Это зависит от словарного запаса говорящего.

----------


## Sunset

Потому-что подсознательно все мы хотим жить, но ищем причины умереть..

----------


## Unity

– А зачем вообще искать смысл жизни?..
– Дабы элементарно Навсегда Забыть об этом вопросе...  Дабы просто Знать, Чего Ради ты живёшь, – и Жить Этим, не растрачивая понапрасну время на поиски ответа...

----------


## Sunset

До конца света чуть больше года) Давайте все дружно до него доживём, а там уже и париться не надо будет ...может не очень по теме... но можно озвучить как "зачем искать смысл жизни на последующий год"

----------


## Воланд

> – А зачем вообще искать смысл жизни?..
> – Дабы элементарно Навсегда Забыть об этом вопросе...  Дабы просто Знать, Чего Ради ты живёшь, – и Жить Этим, не растрачивая понапрасну время на поиски ответа...


 От истины Вам легче не станет. Мне кажется лучше всего ответ на вопрос о смысле жизни сформулировал Драйзер:

_«Трудно поверить. Люди живут убийством, все без исключения. И предаются похоти, чтобы воспроизводить себе подобных. Подлинная история человечества — это, в сущности, войны, корыстолюбие, тщеславие, жестокость, алчность, пороки, и только слабые придумывают себе какого-то бога, спасителя, к которому они взывают о помощи. А сильные пользуются этой верой в бога, чтобы порабощать слабых, и с помощью как раз вот таких храмов и святынь, как эта...»

«Что человеку надо: поесть, выпить, развлечься, кто как умеет, вот, в сущности, и все. Я про-сто  удивляюсь,  с  чего  мы   вдруг так взбудоражились. А вам это не кажется удивительным?
—  Ну, что вы, патрон! Как я могу за вас говорить? Вы большой человек, и все, что вы делаете или не делаете, имеет значение. Ну а я — я смотрю на это как на своего рода игру, в которой я тоже участвую. Конечно, когда-то все это казалось мне гораздо более значительным, чем теперь Может быть, так оно и было, потому что, если бы я не работал, не пробивался, жизнь прошла бы мимо меня; я не сделал бы многого того, что мне удалось сделать. И вот в этом-то, по-моему, вся суть:   все время что-нибудь да делать. Жизнь — это игра, и хотим мы этого или нет, а приходится в ней участвовать.»_

Теодор Драйзер «Стоик»

Если кратко: жизнь игра. Суть игры: войны, корыстолюбие, тщеславие, жестокость, алчность, пороки... Если у Вас нет дорогой машины, квартиры, Виллы в Ницце, Вам не лебезят и Вас не боятся, значит Вы проиграли в этой игре. 
Все остальное - это шелуха.

Как видите, все очень просто, глупо и жестоко... Однако, если не принимать эти правила общество Вас отвергнет. Выход, если Вы не можете или не хотите жить с таким смыслом - суицид.

----------


## альдеБаран

Абсолютно верно. Не зачем его искать. Это бессмысленно. Живешь и живи.

----------


## Статист

> Если кратко: жизнь игра. Суть игры: войны, корыстолюбие, тщеславие, жестокость, алчность, пороки... Если у Вас нет дорогой машины, квартиры, Виллы в Ницце, Вам не лебезят и Вас не боятся, значит Вы проиграли в этой игре.
> Все остальное - это шелуха.


  Вранье.

----------


## Сломанная жизнь

> От истины Вам легче не станет. Мне кажется лучше всего ответ на вопрос о смысле жизни сформулировал Драйзер:
> 
> _«Трудно поверить. Люди живут убийством, все без исключения. И предаются похоти, чтобы воспроизводить себе подобных. Подлинная история человечества — это, в сущности, войны, корыстолюбие, тщеславие, жестокость, алчность, пороки, и только слабые придумывают себе какого-то бога, спасителя, к которому они взывают о помощи. А сильные пользуются этой верой в бога, чтобы порабощать слабых, и с помощью как раз вот таких храмов и святынь, как эта...»
> 
> «Что человеку надо: поесть, выпить, развлечься, кто как умеет, вот, в сущности, и все. Я про-сто  удивляюсь,  с  чего  мы   вдруг так взбудоражились. А вам это не кажется удивительным?
> —  Ну, что вы, патрон! Как я могу за вас говорить? Вы большой человек, и все, что вы делаете или не делаете, имеет значение. Ну а я — я смотрю на это как на своего рода игру, в которой я тоже участвую. Конечно, когда-то все это казалось мне гораздо более значительным, чем теперь Может быть, так оно и было, потому что, если бы я не работал, не пробивался, жизнь прошла бы мимо меня; я не сделал бы многого того, что мне удалось сделать. И вот в этом-то, по-моему, вся суть:   все время что-нибудь да делать. Жизнь — это игра, и хотим мы этого или нет, а приходится в ней участвовать.»_
> 
> Теодор Драйзер «Стоик»
> 
> ...


 Соглашусь на все 100% так и есть и ничего тут не попишешь.

----------

